# PAULDING CO. GA. M+F id#6851A,6851B URGENT!



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*









<span style="color: #000099">Both are young adults..one year or a little older.</span>
male on left---id#6851B seems to be in good condition/came in as a stray.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11975205


female on right--id#6851A 
<span style="color: #990000">Sarah was adopted previously and was so happy to leave the animal control. Wife decided that she didn't like her, so husband returned Sarah to the animal control.</span>

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11975198

<span style="color: #990000">FOR MORE INFO: Please contact volunteer/Joanne at: [email protected]
If she can't answer your questions, she will put you in contact with someone who can. These poor souls should be considered very urgent.*</span>


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

These poor, poor babies!! Her eyes literally bust my heart open... is there hope that they can get out of here? I will donate towards their rescue!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

How sad!







"Wife decided that she didn't like her." I wonder how many people would turn in their children for this same reason?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Bumping back to page 1.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What sweet pups!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Back to page one.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Wednesday is kill day at this animal control.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

fell off of the first page again...up you go!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on these two? They are beautiful.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

not that I know of.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Tomorrow is the last day to help. Kill day Wed.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have spoken with this shelter and there is almost no time left. SHe reports they were picked up at a construction site-very skinny. Ok with other dogs and showing no health concerns at this time. Of course they need all of the paperwork to pull from this shelter. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

If anyone is interested, please contact Joanne/volunteer. She might have some ideas on people to pull/take to boarding/short transports.

[email protected]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

All we can offer is low cost boarding but I am more than happy to do so to help save these babies. Unfortunately-we can't pull from Georgia and have to depend on paid transports but I am hoping this offer will assist in their road to being saved.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I was told by the Shelter representative, they are so full they are housing dogs in cages and carriers.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please keep these two at the top-they are extremely urgent.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bump for these two


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

These two are extremely urgent-I really don't know how much longer they have.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------

